# Short notice  I know....



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2017)

but does anybody fancy a knock around Cooden on Tuesday afternoon? Tee off around 1.30 but am fairly flexible.
Weather looks decent and course should be in good shape as there is a big ladies comp going off in the morning.
They'll be finished way before 1.30 so shouldn't catch them up!!!


----------



## medwayjon (Jul 22, 2017)

Would like to come and give it a go sometime, next few weeks are a nightmare with people off on holiday at work.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 22, 2017)

Smiffy I might be able to, will have to check re work. What's the latest u need to know by and cost?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2017)

Monday really geezer and green fee would be mid twenties


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd be up for a game if you've got space mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			I'd be up for a game if you've got space mate
		
Click to expand...

Have space mate and flexible on time.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 23, 2017)

Great. I can get away from here about 11, cant see it taking any more than 2 hours that time of day


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Great. I can get away from here about 11, cant see it taking any more than 2 hours that time of day
		
Click to expand...

I've got to pop down and sort out my membership so can meet you in the bar around 1.30???
Rob


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Smiffy, gutted but it's a no from me. Hopefully soon though as missed playing in the forum meet! Have a gd game.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry, just had a couple of big jobs come in for tomorrow so I'm going to have to give it a miss


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2017)

Billy no mates.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2017)

Now swapped my day off for Thursday if that helps (that's how desperate I am).......


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Now swapped my day off for Thursday if that helps (that's how desperate I am).......

Click to expand...

 You could come and caddie for me at Sunningdale.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			You could come and caddie for me at Sunningdale.

Click to expand...

I'll think about it mate.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2017)

After thinking about it, I'll give it a miss geezer.  Thanks for thinking of me though


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			After thinking about it, I'll give it a miss geezer.  Thanks for thinking of me though
		
Click to expand...

Don't say I didn't offer ! 

I hope your membership we allow us to have a weekend game soon ?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2017)

Smiffy dear boy i hate to see a mane left in the lertch.

i will play with you, you will just have to come and pick me up 


 oh and drop me off again


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Don't say I didn't offer ! 

I hope your membership we allow us to have a weekend game soon ?
		
Click to expand...

Whenever you want mate. Have to be a Sunday though. I'm still trying to persuade Gordon to visit my neck of the woods. God knows how many miles I've trekked over the last few years to give that old git a pasting....


----------



## chrisd (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm free on Wednesday!


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I'm free on Wednesday!
		
Click to expand...

Are you the new Mr Humphries ?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 24, 2017)

Indeed I am, are you the one with a pussy?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2017)

I hope to be able to visit one day matey - glad to see you're still swinging the clubs :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Indeed I am, are you the one with a pussy?
		
Click to expand...

 After 72 holes at Sunningdale and New Zealand I will be more like Mr Grace.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			After 72 holes at Sunningdale and New Zealand I will be more like Mr Grace.

Click to expand...

You will all have done very well!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 25, 2017)

Can't do this week but would love to play down there at some stage having missed the GM Forum meets thus far. Played in EuroPro TOur Pro-Am yesterday at a wet & windy Luton Hoo track. Our pro was Luke Cornford from your club. Nice guy & decent striker of the ball. Said he knew you from his time in the Pro Shop. Check out his progress this week at http://www.europrotour.com/europro-tour-news/caldwell-cobra-puma-golf-championship-winner :thup:



Smiffy said:



			but does anybody fancy a knock around Cooden on Tuesday afternoon? Tee off around 1.30 but am fairly flexible.
Weather looks decent and course should be in good shape as there is a big ladies comp going off in the morning.
They'll be finished way before 1.30 so shouldn't catch them up!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Our pro was Luke Cornford from your club. Nice guy & decent striker of the ball. *Said he knew you from his time in the Pro Shop.*

Click to expand...

Yeah old Luke. Nice guy. His swing was a bit shonky until I got hold of him one day in the nets, soon put him right. A good listener and keen to improve. Always a help that is.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I'm still trying to persuade Gordon to visit my neck of the woods. God knows how many miles I've trekked over the last few years to give that old git a pasting....
		
Click to expand...

Need to up your medication a bit mate as your memory is going. You've never given me a pasting  :ears:

Oh......and less of the old


----------

